# Broken scope mounts on the 6mm



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

When I got home and took the 6mm out of the case after the Antelope hunt , my scope almost fell off in my hands???
No Idea what the heck happened








WOW less then 10 days to deer/elk season.
I did some scrambling in our "Parts box " And found a fix. As you remember the scope base holes are drilled way off center of the bore. I am using windage rings and some caritive base mounts to make it shoot right.
What I found was some Burris mounts with inserts for windage .30 I do believe, Anyway got it on and had to wait for some dry weather.

Got a brake , well the mud dried up a little.
The wind is about 30mph now and was around 20 when I went out this morning.

I used a dowel to line the scope to the barrel then a stick on bore slighter to get in the ball park, I also looked down the bore and aligned the cross hairs that way some too...

All said I was close.

I put a target out at 100 yards , it would blow away if I went any farther out.

I was sitting on my coyote belt pad with the Bipods on leaned up against a fence post with my elbow propped up with my knee.

Fairly steady for the wind. The wind was almost in to my face but a little to the left cross, as good as I could hope for in a hurricane.

( not quite but a lot of wind to be sighting in )

I was JUST off the paper to the left and 5" high with the first two shots. A total of 6 shots had me almost where I wanted to be.

With not being able to get paper out at 200 yards I was "shooting" for an inch and one half high at 100, with my 80 gr 6mm tts Barnes at 3600 fps, That should put me someplace from dead on to 1/2 high at 200 yards.

One last adjustment and I was there.










I put 2 almost in the same hole, one more click...









I put two side by side and called it good , till I can get it on 200 and 400 yards, but if I can't before deer season I think I'll be OK .?.?.?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to improvise a solution DD. Could the old mount have been over torqued? If not I'd say it was a factory defect.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I think there is some sideways force on the mount, with the wangky base set up .

It took 4 years and over 800 shot to brake.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

https://www.burrisoptics.com/signature-rings


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks, the mount that broke was not a Burris


----------

